
Credit Card debt will tear us apart - essharmav
https://medium.com/@essharmav/credit-card-debt-will-tear-us-apart-8d820aefe0bd
======
znpy
I've been called multiple times by my bank and asked if I wanted their credit
card. I always declined.

Last call I answered a bit more colorfully: "I already don't want to spend
money I have, why would I want to spend money I don't have?"

They stopped calling.

